# Reikan Focal average values.



## Viggo (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys!

I remembered reading somewhere about the abillity in Focal to see what others numbers for sharpness, AF consistency etc are for a given lens. Anyone know where in the software to find this? 

Reason I'm asking is I am on my third copy of the 24mm f1.4 L II and it is horrible for AF consistency, and even worse in real life than in Focal, so I would love to see what other peoples numbers are.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2013)

You have to run one of the other tests. There's an Aperture Sharpness test (runs through the aperture range of the lens and plots sharpness), an AF Consistency test (takes a bunch of shots and compares focus), and a Multi Point Focus test (tests each and every focus point separately, needs a different target also provided by Reikan).

Note that those tests are only available with the FoCal *Pro* version (the Standard/Plus versions don't have them).


----------



## Viggo (Mar 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> You have to run one of the other tests. There's an Aperture Sharpness test (runs through the aperture range of the lens and plots sharpness), an AF Consistency test (takes a bunch of shots and compares focus), and a Multi Point Focus test (tests each and every focus point separately, needs a different target also provided by Reikan).
> 
> Note that those tests are only available with the FoCal *Pro* version (the Standard/Plus versions don't have them).



Thanks, but I have already run the test of AF consistency, what I wanted to do is to compare my results in Focal to other peoples results with the 24 in Focal. I thought be enabling the report thing in Focal people would automatically add to a database showing the results of a bunch of lenses for everyone to compare their copy to others?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/online-tools/lenscamera-information/


----------



## Viggo (Mar 6, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> http://www.reikan.co.uk/focalweb/index.php/online-tools/lenscamera-information/



Sweet! Thanks a bunch!


----------

